# My new favorite pistol rodder



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

If you are going to drain clean, why not go to war against the the hairballs instead? Awesome!




Death Ray DREDGER! 44 sold!










https://www.ebay.com/itm/25ft-Handh...Auger-Unclog/202065213931?hash=item2f0c0679eb


​​​​​​​

The gattling gun of drain doom!










https://www.ebay.com/itm/18v-cordle...752475?hash=item545c2db61b:g:IrEAAOSw30Ja~ytV


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Flex shaft on a budget... You can clean drains, drill wood, concrete and screws!





















https://www.ebay.com/itm/All-In-1-P...490526&hash=item56af492f78:g:FuoAAOSwCDZa~O82


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Sewer blaster 2000


----------



## JGT (Jan 15, 2017)

Tango said:


> Flex shaft on a budget... You can clean drains, drill wood, concrete and screws!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love how he's sticking the cable right down the Garburator :vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

JGT said:


> Love how he's sticking the cable right down the Garburator :vs_laugh:


That’s how I do it.....:biggrin:

I totally missed that!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> Flex shaft on a budget... You can clean drains, drill wood, concrete and screws!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is 220 volts. Gonna have to run a cord from the electric dryer plug


----------

